
Faradaic electro-swing reactive adsorption for CO2 capture - bookofjoe
https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2019/ee/c9ee02412c#!divAbstract
======
netfl0
Thank you for posting, but this there is a radically superior technology: a
cow.

Please see this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21675997](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21675997)

